# Calling all CoRo Pro's



## dahu (May 6, 2011)

A couple of you have already seen this picture, but I wanted to get a few more opinions. 
I just received an order containing a few boxes, this order had a 15 (5x3) of CoRo's. The box date is ABR 09. You guys tell me, am I scrutinizing too much over the preciseness of bands? Every single band has a bit of a 4th row of dots above the name. I think I just need one of you FOG's (friendly ol' guys) to help a young brother out. My theory is that the cigars that don't pass Cuba's less-than-strict quality control are reserved for 3 and 5 packs and that the good ones are loaded up into boxes. Maybe I am just telling myself that to feel better.

Anyone else seen labels like this?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

There is a lot more to judging if a Cuban cigar is worthy than the bands. That goes for vendors and just about anything else related to this hobby obsession pastime. If you don't trust your vendor and have ordered only to question authenticity here. Then you have broken the first rule! Always trust your source if you don't and you buy then its on you. Asking others to confirm your buy from pictures is a big waste of time all the way around!
:boink::boink::boink::boink::boink:


----------



## dahu (May 6, 2011)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> There is a lot more to judging if a Cuban cigar is worthy than the bands. That goes for vendors and just about anything else related to this hobby obsession pastime. If you don't trust your vendor and have ordered only to question authenticity here. Then you have broken the first rule! Always trust your source if you don't and you buy then its on you. Asking others to confirm your buy from pictures is a big waste of time all the way around!
> :boink::boink::boink::boink::boink:


sorry to waste your time.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

dahu said:


> sorry to waste your time.


Sorry you wasted your money!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dahu (May 6, 2011)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Sorry you wasted your money!!!!!!!!!!!!


did I do something to piss you off?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

dahu said:


> did I do something to piss you off?


Why would you piss me off if you did you would be on ignore!
I don;t follow people around the forum instigating them ask anyone its not my style. You asked a question i gave you an honest answer. If you don't like the answer please don't shoot the messenger. Or better yet don't ask questions!


----------



## dahu (May 6, 2011)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Why would you piss me off if you did you would be on ignore!
> I don;t follow people around the forum instigating them ask anyone its not my style. You asked a question i gave you an honest answer. If you don't like the answer please don't shoot the messenger. Or better yet don't ask questions!


My question regarding whether or not I pissed you off was prompted by the "sorry you wasted your money!!!!" response from you.

It's funny because I started the thread with you and a few others (starbuck, Asmartbull, etc) in mind, I really value the opinions of the senior members around here, and was just looking for honest feedback and sincere answers.


----------



## gator_79 (Sep 16, 2009)

Between the bands, the caps(I count 4 on some of those), and the over all rough apperiance I'd say they are fakes. It's hard to tell from just pictures though.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

I'll give you my suggestion on this forum Dan, not the other board. Knowing where you acquired these I would suggest you find someone you know close by that has experience with this marca and get their opinion on them after smoking it. As you stated elsewhere that you know little of the profile they should exhibit then that would be the course of action I would take. I trust that vendor but just by looking at the pics they do look less than ideal.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

dahu said:


> My question regarding whether or not I pissed you off was prompted by the "sorry you wasted your money!!!!" response from you.
> 
> It's funny because I started the thread with you and a few others (starbuck, Asmartbull, etc) in mind, I really value the opinions of the senior members around here, and was just looking for honest feedback and sincere answers.


You really don't understand what i said do you. Did you read my post?
You broke the first rule you obviously don't trust your vendor. So some not quite right bands make you suspicious. So you are not enjoying your purchase. So you have wasted your money! Do a search i purchased some very HTF cigars. The bands are terrible did i doubt they where real? NOT FOR A SECOND! If you really want to learn you must first be humble 2nd exhaust every possible means to find what you seek. Before starting another cello on cello off thread! School's out enjoy the forum!:yo:

Here ya go kid a head start!

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/habanos-discussion/296905-ryj-els-2004-a.html

Now i ask you do your bands really look that bad!


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Its tough sometimes to figure out how someones saying what they type. Inflection can be the difference between helpful and rude. Seems like we just had a slight misunderstanding, Tony's a huge part of Puff, especially the CC section, and it sounds more like he meant to just be honest with ya.


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

The one CoRo that I was gifted recently has a good looking band with just the three rows of boxes, but the overall veiny appearance and the caps look just about the same.

For your sake I'm hoping they are legit. I would guess that they are, but I think Tony had a point that once you start doubting, your level of enjoyment goes way down. I think that was what he was getting at, just buy em, smoke em, and enjoy em, and don't think too much about it.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

calling a guys simple and honest question a big waste of time is a pretty insulting and rude thing to do. 

Cut the guy some slack.


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

Can you get a more detailed shot of the cigars themselves? Honestly, though, the best way to judge authenticity is to trust your vendor. If you're not comfortable with the current purchase, you may have to take it up with the vendor and perhaps ask for a return (depending on their policies).


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I had a coro in a sampler that looked similar, he was knowledgeable about Cubans but the bands looked off a bit remember it's Cuba. So I know what they taste like and I trust my Vendor but he brought it up so the answer turned out to be taste. I didn't hear back so they were legit. 

What they are saying is if you don't trust your vendor I wouldn't buy from them to begin with and if you do trust your taste before you worry to much. Tony is only trying to help as with all of us the written word sucks and only a few can make it work well. I am not one and get many posts buggered up and I never mean harm but sometimes my posts sound funny. LOL

Good luck and smoke one bro!


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

A bit of latecomer so forgive my ignorance to the history of this topic. Just wanted to ask: have you tried verifying the code on the seal or does this have one of the older seals?


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

This isn't the first time I have seen them like that
Given the source, I would say smoke with confidence...


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Hey Bullman, something off topic here:

What does the icons under my avatar mean?


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

sengjc said:


> Hey Bullman, something off topic here:
> 
> What does the icons under my avatar mean?


I'm seeing no icons under your avatar. I'm feeling left out now. LOL. The little puffers though refer to your post count. :biggrin1:


----------



## GregSS (Aug 12, 2010)

sengjc said:


> Hey Bullman, something off topic here:
> 
> What does the icons under my avatar mean?


Ring gauge. Its similar to a reputation system that a lot of boards have

Members pass out RG based on the quality (or lack thereof) or other's posts


----------



## bopmachine (Aug 9, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> I'll give you my suggestion on this forum Dan, not the other board. Knowing where you acquired these I would suggest you find someone you know close by that has experience with this marca and get their opinion on them after smoking it. As you stated elsewhere that you know little of the profile they should exhibit then that would be the course of action I would take. I trust that vendor but just by looking at the pics they do look less than ideal.


Warren speaks the truth here. No amount of photos, etc. is going to give you a definitive answer. Remember your buying a good cigar, the brand is almost secondary. If it smokes well and is pleasurable that is what counts.

That story about a great cigar hiding in a monte costume comes to mind!


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

asmartbull said:


> This isn't the first time I have seen them like that
> Given the source, I would say smoke with confidence...


If Bull says trust the source, then all is well. I have some of those RyJ Hermosos No 2 that Tony posted about. The bands were applied by 3 year olds. But the source is above reproach.

That's why we don't discuss sources here publicly. It takes many years for a source to become trusted. Thousands of experienced BOTLs over many boards vet these.

On the other hand, we had some great looking Cohiba 66s earlier this year. Perfect bands. Fake as hell.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

bopmachine said:


> That story about a great cigar hiding in a monte costume comes to mind!


Indeed Jose, yes Indeed!


----------

